

Black student forced to participate in slavery reenactment - ramisms
http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/shows/the-stream/the-stream-officialblog/2013/9/19/black-student-forcedtoparticipateinslaveryreenactment.html

======
sp332
The original article: [http://www.wfsb.com/story/23472914/students-called-n-
word-ch...](http://www.wfsb.com/story/23472914/students-called-n-word-chased-
through-woods-on-field-trip) There's an older video by a guy who went on a
similar, but apparently less traumatizing, field trip
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PToqVW4n86U](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PToqVW4n86U)
so I guess this isn't an isolated incident.

------
eksith
This is a "Blue Ribbon" school, apparently
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartford_Magnet_Trinity_Colleg...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartford_Magnet_Trinity_College_Academy#Awards_and_recognition)

And this is why test scores alone are pretty bloody poor measure of excellence
if that's the only criteria.

------
hanley
I went to Nature's Classroom (the camp mentioned in the article) sometime
around 2001. I remember the slavery re-enactment, but don't remember any use
of the n-word or threats of whipping. We mostly just ran around in the woods
one evening and hid from "slave owners" behind buildings. I imagine there was
some education going on but I don't really remember.

I never considered at the time if re-enacting slavery was appropriate for a
5th grader, and hadn't really thought about the re-enactment until reading
about it now.

